# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سترول سينابون بالصور

## جوانا

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراحـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــب 
المقادير:
5 ملاعق زبده 
نص كوب ماء
3 -5 ملاعق عسل 
2 ملعقه لبن رايب
3 ملاعق حليب بودره
3-4 كوب دقيق
بيضه كبيره كثير او ممكن بيضه ونص يعني صفارها بس
فانيلا
1ونص ملعقه خميره
رشه ملح
1 ملعقه زيت ذره 
الحشوة :
سكر وقرفه وممكن مكسرات جوز و 2-3 ملاعق زبده ذائبه 
التغطية :
نص كوب سكر ناعم
فانيلا
3-5 ملاعق حليب سائل 
طريقة العمل:
حطي الزبده والماء والحليب واللبن والعسل على نار وسط علشان يذوبوا ويتجانسوا مع بعض
وبعدين حطي الدقيق والخميره وخلطيهم واخفقي البيضه مع الفانيلا 
واضيفي الخليط اللي على النار بس يكون مش ساخن كثير خليه يبرد يعني يصير دافي وسط
وحطيه على الدقيق والخميره وحركي ومن ثم اضيفي البيض وحركي وشوفي ممكن تستخدمي 3 او 4 وممكن زياده شوي من الدقيق مش مشكله لحد ما تصير العجينه متماسكه وما تلزق في اليدين
بعديها حطي العجينه في وعاء فيه الزيت واذهني به العجينه علشان ما تتنشف وغطيها بغطاء وحطيها في مكان دافي ساعه بعدها اعملي كل الخطوات الموضحه في الصور ولما تقطعيها رجعيها تتخمر ربع ساعه وبعدين اخبزيها
ولما تطلع من الفرن ادهنيها بزبده ذايبه علشان تبقى طريه 
ولازم ما تخليها كثير في الخبز يعني اخبزيها 10 -15 دقيقه 10 دقائق من تحت و الصينيه في الوسط و3 من فوق بس يتلون الوجه  
لعمل الايسنج :
اخلطي السكر مع الفانيلا والحليب السائل على البارد يعني ما تحطينهم على النار اخلطيهم لحد ما يذوبون مع بعض وصبيهم على السينمون رول  
الشرح بالصور : 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 

 
 
 
 
 
وبالهناء و العافية

----------


## فرح

تسلم يدينك حبيبتي جوانا
ع النقل الحلووو بجد شكله 
حلوووو اكتير 
حمسني اني اسووويه يعطيك العااافيه
ولاحرمنا جديدك 
بنتظااار جديدك 
موفقه

----------


## جوانا

مشكورة خيتي
على المرور
ولك خااااااااالص
تحيااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## fatemah

واااااااااااي
جنااااان انا واجد احبه هالحلى 
تحياتـــــــــــــــي
انا اسميه كيك سينزيو هه

----------


## جوانا

مشكورين جميعا على المرور
ولكم خااااااااااااااااااااالص
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------

